# NYE - Manchester



## gininteacups (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know of any good clubs in greater Manchester that don't require a pre-booked ticket on NYE? 

I'm meeting some friends who live up there, but they seem to know even less about Mancunian nightlife than I do. We'll probably be around deansgate for the most part. A grubby indie club would do me nicely. 

Any clues?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 29, 2008)

Jillys I guess. It's like the Cantina in Mos Eisley.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 30, 2008)

Try 5th Avenue or 42nd Street.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 30, 2008)

The queue for 5th ave will be a nightmare  Halloween was a horror.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Dec 30, 2008)

dont ever go to 5th ave, what a fucking dive that place is. also they were advertising for NYE on the radio and its 18 quid! haha

try 42s, the venue, south maybe?


----------



## handy1 (Dec 30, 2008)

5th ave still going? Used to go there years ago and earlier when it was Legends

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 3, 2009)

unfortunately it is yeah...ghastly place!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 3, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> unfortunately it is yeah...ghastly place!



Always see people queueing to get in when I go past though.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 3, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Always see people queueing to get in when I go past though.



same here...mostly students from london who don't know any better


----------



## gininteacups (Jan 5, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> same here...mostly students from london who don't know any better



Haha, I went there once... I didn't think it was that bad! Then again where I live we are lucky to get music that isn't the pussycat dolls, so I'm quite easily pleased.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2009)

5th Ave - complete shithole full of wankers. Actually that describes pretty much all nightclubs everywhere.


----------

